# Wii Speak PC Compatibility



## Awesome (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello,

I was wondering if the Wii Speak microphone is compatible with a computer.  For example, if someone plugs it into a computer, does it get detected as a USB microphone?  I was just wondering because I bought City Folk without the mic and after typing and playing at the same time online, I want to get the mic and if it's possible, I'd love to use it with other games that use the mic.


----------



## Zachary (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't know. It should. I wanna try my Rock band mic on wifi.


----------



## sidorak19 (Nov 23, 2008)

I need a microphone for my computer.


----------



## Lewis (Nov 29, 2008)

No it wont work with PC because the adapter is diff unless you can find a transferer thingy


----------

